# To long of a draw?



## rellek (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok so I have this bow I bought super cheap from an guy and well I though my draw was good.. But apparently your arm needs to be bent but how much bend? I'm rather new to the whole shooting a bow thing. Great at 20 yards now but 30 and on still crappy... But I'm trying to figure out my correct length I need. How would I go about doing that?










That's with my arm straight.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Check out a couple of the "How's My Form?" posts; look for replies from Nuts&Bolts.

ETA: better link (sorted by date) http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=39214581

IMO the first thing you'll wanna do is take a correct photo per Nuts&Bolts guidelines--I'm not going to repro all the specifics here; you can find them easily enough.

ETA:

Check these out:

How do you know when your draw length is perfect? (thread)
The Nuts&Bolts of Archery (PDF -- 159 pages)
The Nuts&Bolts of Archery (thread)


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Leaning back a bit. Stand straight and see how it changes anchor, feel, etc


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmmm not sure who told you to bend your arm. Yes it can be bent some, you def do not want it hyper extended. Most people try to bend the arm in order to get clearance for bowstring. 
Many people get string slap. Looking at your form it's almost a guarantee. It's not your arm "straightness" though. It's your grip. 
The heel of the hand is on the bow n too low. 
Your knuckles should be at a 45 degree angle w the bow handle, not parallel.
To achieve this, take your pinky n ring finger n put them in a rolled position, like making a fist with just those two fingers. They should be on the side of the bow n keeping your heel off. Wrap your first two fingers around the handle. You'll have your 45 and your arm will be naturally slightly "bent" with tons of clearance


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

For better diagnostics, take a better pic, sort of difficult to see in the low light. From what I can see though your DL is slightly long, maybe half an inch or more.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

so many things wrong......
draw length long, bow shoulder hunched up, finger tip on trigger, bow hand under tension (fingers and thumb, not at all relaxed and in a naturally relaxed position), way too much hand on the bow's grip, fully closed stance, too high an anchor point. 
never,.... never ever,...... draw a bow without an arrow in it. if you can't do that where you are, don't draw the bow.
your bow arm doesn't necessarily have to be bent, just not stretched out tight, with the elbow locked straight.


----------



## 19reeves79 (Nov 6, 2013)

Your arm should be turned because of your grip being in the proper position if it is St r right it will get slapped


----------

